# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 01/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Hy vọng các bạn đã có một Giáng Sinh và Năm Mới tưng bừng và vui vẻ  :Smile: . Sau Giáng Sinh và Năm Mới thì đội ngũ Didau đang háo hức để chờ đợi cho chuyến đi bắt đầu của 2012. Các bạn có đi đâu không? Didau sẽ không làm các bạn thất vọng với khá nhiều thông tin bổ ích để các bạn tham khảo ngay bên dưới. Đừng bỏ qua nhé!

Giá vé hấp dẫn trong khoảng thời gian từ 21/02 - 29/02/2012 

*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng: 1.606.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt: 1.848.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc: 1.837.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*


*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM: 1.419.000 VNĐ/ một lượt*

*Hà Nội - Nha Trang: 4.708.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*


*Huế - Hà Nội: 1.089.000 VNĐ/ một lượt*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM: 2.178.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

*Vinh - Tp.HCM: 2.167.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

*Đà Nẵng - Tp.HCM: 1.166.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*



*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội: 2.068.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

*Tiger Airways*

Lâu lắm rồi chúng ta mới gặp lại một khuyến mãi của Tiger Airways. Tuy không phải là khuyến mãi lớn những giá vé có được trong chương trình này cũng khá tốt cho khỏang thời gian du lịch cao điểm tháng 2 - tháng 4 

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 20$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 123$Thời gian bay: 01/02/2012 - 31/07/2012

*Hà Nội - Singapore: 66$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 190$Thời gian bay: 05/01/2012 - 30/04/2012

Thời gian đặt vé: 22/12 - 28/12/2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*

Didau thông kê lại giá một số chặng Đông Nam Á trong khoảng thời gian từ 1/1/2012 - 15/1/2012, để các bạn có thể tham khảo và so sánh vé. Vào thời gian này thì không có khuyến mãi đâu nhé!  :Wink:  



*Air Asia*

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 225$*

*Hà Nội - Bangkok: 262$*

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 244$*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 133$*



*Qatar Airways*

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 194$*

* Hà Nội - Bangkok: 192$*



*Malaysia Air*

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 199$*



*Vietmam Airlines*

*Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur: 253$*



*Air Asia*

*Tp.HCM - Jakarta: 244$*

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Lưu ý: tất cả các giá vé quốc tế trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí

Như mọi người thấy ở trên thì hầu hết các giá của Air Asia ở trên đều cao hơn các hãng hàng không khác. Vì vậy, các bạn lưu ý nhé, không phải lúc nào hãng hàng không giá rẻ là giá cũng rẻ hơn đâu nhé!  :Big Grin:  

-------------------------------------------------------

Ngòai ra, Air Asia đang có chương trình khuyến mãi lớn với 5000 biggiest. Giá vé khá rẻ cho khởi hành từ Đà Nẵng, Hà Nội. Tuy nhiên, các bạn lưu ý là giá vé như vậy rất khó để đặt được và để đặt được thì thời gian bay của chúng ta phải linh hoạt. Nhưng biết đâu các bạn lại may mắn. Mọi người thử tự đặt cho hành trình của riêng mình xem sao

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*South African Air*

Thêm một sự lựa chọn về hãng hàng không đến thành phố Cape Town xinh đẹp ở Nam Phi. 

*Tp.HCM/HN - Johannesburg: 852$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: từ 1245$



*Tp.HCM/HN - Cape Town: 954$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1243

Thời gian đặt vé: từ nay đến 10/02/2012

Thời gian bay: từ nay đến 31/03/2012

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 01/01 - 15/01/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------

